# LANDING NETS WITH RUBBER BAG



## pbcatchemup (Dec 28, 2020)

Looking for a landing net with a rubber bag to minimize damage to baby tarpon. I mostly grab them by hand but feel that a net can sometimes be helpful. Suggestions anyone? Brand, net bag size, handle length? O'Pro has a nice one, not sure if it's big enough. Will be used on my skiff and also a kayak. Thanks.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Stowmaster. Folding, retractable and coated nets. Very well made. Not cheap, but worth the money IMO.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

RS nets are top notch.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I have an ego net. They have lots of options and pretty good build quality for the price. You might find one that fits the bill for your application. I will acknowledge that my toddler managed to break a part of my net, but he's an unfair test. He can break everything except the toys that make the loudest most annoying sounds. Good thing is that they sell spare parts so I was able to replace the broken piece.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

The stow master saltwater 67 is the net you want , the company will customize too, I got the 72 bag put on my 67, stows great with storage bag and that larger net on the 67 frame will hold a 45 inch redfish no problem


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crazy Larry said:


> I have an ego net. They have lots of options and pretty good build quality for the price. You might find one that fits the bill for your application. I will acknowledge that my toddler managed to break a part of my net, but he's an unfair test. He can break everything except the toys that make the loudest most annoying sounds. Good thing is that they sell spare parts so I was able to replace the broken piece.


X2 on the EGO nets. I do not use a net but have used these on other’s boats and the rubber nets are nice. Plenty of options! 









S2 Slider Nets


Hight-Tech Fishing Gear for the Savvy Angler. Home of the # 1 Landing Net System on the Planet, the EGO S2 Slider.




www.egofishing.com


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

X3 Ego, had mine for the last 5ish years. Always stays in the front hatch. Strong rubber netting, big fish capable. Mine is an early generation with a screw off handle for easy stowage. A lot of the time of the time I just use without the handle on.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Stowmaster here. Folds up and fits in my bow storage....b-day present from the wife


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Zika said:


> Stowmaster. Folding, retractable and coated nets. Very well made. Not cheap, but worth the money IMO.


Zika,

Which model do you use?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I use the Saltwater SS72NG with 72 inch handle extended. 24" loop and 11 x 34 inches stowed. It fits into my front hatch for running, but I keep it on the side of the cooler out of the way while fishing. Only complaint is the chrome rings around the vents on the net covering bag corroded. I just cut them out of the nylon, but wish they would use brass, stainless or just embroider around the holes for the saltwater version.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm using a Fishpond Nomad mid-length net in river armor (carbon and kevlar). It stows easily in the bench seat hatch of my EVO and looks super cool. If I didn't have that big hatch, the net would be a pit of a pain to keep on the boat. Have netted upper slot redfish with no problem.


----------



## pbcatchemup (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies - much appreciated.
The Fishpond is probably the best combo of size, shape and quality, but just a tad out of my budget. Still thinking on this one. 
I have an old StowMaster and really like how it collapses for storage - slides right into a rather small hatch, but the bag is not plain rubber it's a rubber coating over a braided core and it peels off tarpon scales way too easily. The bag is actually a blue color that leaves marks on the deck. Easy to clean but a pain. The hoop is blue coated and has corroded substantially. It's about 12 years old. Ditto for a similar Frabill Stow net; nice deep bag but rubber coated. Will call StowMaster Monday to see if they have a rubber bag available and how much. 
The EGO nets look pretty good, but the bag is shallow. Called my local West Marine, they have one in stock so will check out tomorrow for a hands-on inspection.
Again - thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Fishpond mid length boat net all the way, upgrade to the deep basket and it’ll net 40+ fish all day. The blue camo color is cool, but I have to halve it on the floor behind the console- doesn’t fit in any hatches on my
Mav


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Stowmaster, folds up perfect for a skiff


----------



## pbcatchemup (Dec 28, 2020)

Flyboy said:


> Fishpond mid length boat net all the way, upgrade to the deep basket and it’ll net 40+ fish all day. The blue camo color is cool, but I have to halve it on the floor behind the console- doesn’t fit in any hatches on my
> Mav


What are dimensions of net hoop? Width and length and overall net/handle length. Their website is pretty sparse with info. Thanks


----------



## pbcatchemup (Dec 28, 2020)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm using a Fishpond Nomad mid-length net in river armor (carbon and kevlar). It stows easily in the bench seat hatch of my EVO and looks super cool. If I didn't have that big hatch, the net would be a pit of a pain to keep on the boat. Have netted upper slot redfish with no problem.


What are the dimensions of the net hoop - width and length - and overall total length of handle and net. Their website has little info. Thank you.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

pbcatchemup said:


> What are dimensions of net hoop? Width and length and overall net/handle length. Their website is pretty sparse with info. Thanks


From their website 16”W x 24.75”L Head


----------



## pbcatchemup (Dec 28, 2020)

Flyboy said:


> From their website 16”W x 24.75”L Head


Thanks. You'd think by now I'd know to use the scroll up button - LOL


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Flyboy said:


> Fishpond mid length boat net all the way, upgrade to the deep basket and it’ll net 40+ fish all day. The blue camo color is cool, but I have to halve it on the floor behind the console- doesn’t fit in any hatches on my
> Mav


Good idea on upgrading to the deep basket.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

Another Fishpond 'boat net' vote


----------



## Scootermax (Jul 5, 2019)

ikankecil said:


> Another Fishpond 'boat net' vote
> 
> View attachment 196563


 Fishpond nets are rugged, easy on the fish, and look good. Simply the best, IMO. Had mine for 7 years, no problems.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bass Pro has a good selection


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Has anyone noticed a difference with fish behavior between clear mesh vs black mesh? I have a black mesh net and when the net gets in the water it spooks them. I think any net would have this affect but wondering if clear mesh might lessen this.


----------



## td. (11 mo ago)

I switched from the black fishpond mesh to the deeper clear fishpond mesh on my nomad (used strictly in the rivers in the mountains so far) and have noticed much less fish spooking with it. Anticipating the same reaction in the salt.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks - that's been my observations. I may 'mottle' the black mesh with gray, blue and tan spray paint and see what happens.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

The Fishponds are the best although really big fish can tear the rubber netting. And by really big I mean big in trout and steelhead terms, not like trying to net a 50 lbs blacktip or anything like that. My boss at Elk River guides for bull trout in the Fall and has to replace rubber basket on his Fishpond yearly. !5 lbs. bullies tear it up pretty good.


----------

